# PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Becksq9 (19. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

280€


----------



## nemetona (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Für 280€ ist auch eine Wasserkühlung aus hochwertigen Komponenten realisierbar.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## MisterBombastic (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Neue Technologien haben zum Start schon immer mehr gekostet 

Danamics LM10 available, world exclusive review coming | NordicHardware
Die werden wohl den ersten Test machen .

Ich frag mich allerdings was am Kühler so teuer sein soll , wahrscheinlich die jahrelange Entwicklungsarbeit ...


----------



## Zoon (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Ein Test von dem Dingens interessiert mich wirklich, grade da man zu dem Preis schon ne ordentliche Wasserkühlung machen kann.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

abwarten, wie die leistung ist von dem ding. interessant klingts ja mal. flüssigmetallkühlung. richtung raumschiff enterpreis warpkühlung . wenns ner wakü in nichts nachsteht. warum nicht. aber erst mal test abwarten. 
schnell pcgh macht das ihr ne pumpe kriegt. ergebnisse zählen...


----------



## residentCJ (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



Becksq9 schrieb:


> 280€



Das geht ja grad noch so   . Das ist nur in etwa doppelt soviel wie der teuerste Luftkühler den ich bis jetzt kannte , der "Verax Polargate" Verax Polargate 478 Cu S P4-Kühler - Review Hartware.net . Schade nur das der Verax sogar schon zu Euro-Zeiten erhältlich war, sonst wäre es fast zu tolerieren gewesen


----------



## PontifexM (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



Becksq9 schrieb:


> 280€


da hast recht,im leben nicht !


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

280€ ist schon ne Stange Geld. Dafür das im Fall eines defekts der Pumpe der Kühler nur noch Metallschrott ist ist das viel Geld.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

also wenn das ding keinen merklichen unterschied zu anderen luftkühlern haben wird dann wird dieser kühler, in anbetracht seines preises, nichts weiter als eine "mal-was-anderes" spielerei für reiche oder naive werden.


----------



## Amigo (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



riedochs schrieb:


> 280€ ist schon ne Stange Geld. Dafür das im Fall eines defekts der Pumpe der Kühler nur noch Metallschrott ist ist das viel Geld.


Du sagst es...frag mich wie lange die Garantie geben. 
280€...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



residentCJ schrieb:


> Das geht ja grad noch so   . Das ist nur in etwa doppelt soviel wie der teuerste Luftkühler den ich bis jetzt kannte , der "Verax Polargate" Verax Polargate 478 Cu S P4-Kühler - Review Hartware.net . Schade nur das der Verax sogar schon zu Euro-Zeiten erhältlich war, sonst wäre es fast zu tolerieren gewesen




dieses review zu dem lüfter von verax ist ja interessant. hab grad mein sockel 478 wieder ausgegraben um mal mit vista zu experimentieren. hab aber nen zalman alcu 7700 oder so drauf. nur 140€ hät ich für das ding nicht ausgegeben.....hat der für dich zu anderen lüftern vorteile gehabt?? oder hast des nur aus jux und dallerei draufgeschraubt? ich hab mein p43,4 prescott auch auf 3,74 ghz laufen und dat ding wird recht warm. aber der zalman schafft des schon, dank lüftersteuerung auch recht "leise".

mal sehen was der flüssigmetallkühler bringt. wär das dann auch ne option für dich??

viele fragen ich weiß..


----------



## lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> also wenn das ding keinen merklichen unterschied zu anderen luftkühlern haben wird dann wird dieser kühler, in anbetracht seines preises, nichts weiter als eine "mal-was-anderes" spielerei für reiche oder naive werden.



*Nunja... 

Das Teil hat das selbe Problem wie eine normale Luftkühlung!

*Der Reihe nach. Angenommen die Wärmepumpleistung von der Hitzequelle CPU, wäre wirklich signifikant schneller, als die von einem guten Düsenwasserkühler. Dann wäre immer noch die deutlich geringere Größe (Oberfläche) bzw. minderwertigeres Material (Alu vs. Kupfer) als bei einem Radiator oder z.B. langem Kupferrohr. 
Wärmepumpleistung ist eine Sache, aber irgendwann sollte die Wärme auch abgeführt werden können und das möglichst "adequat" - sonst beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz! 

Wenn ich jetzt noch mal kurz den Preis überschlage von ner super Wakü und diesem 280 Euro Teil...  und jetzt kommt nicht mir die Wakü ist aber komplizierter - das stimmt heute einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## MeisterIsgaroth (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Flüssigmetall und dann billiges Aluminium für die Lamellen?


----------



## Emilie (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

So ein Hype mal wieder für ein Produkt was die Welt schlichtweg nicht braucht. Aber Hauptsache man berichtet jede Woche darübe, egal wie sinnfrei oder realitätsfremd der Kram ist. Das grenzt dann eher an Werbung als an Berichterstattung.


----------



## Lee (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Wenn sie Kupfer genommen hätten, hätten wir bald ein "True noch schwerer als True Copper"


----------



## Kötermän (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Da leg ich lieber noch ein paar Hundert Euro drauf und kauf gleich nen Vapochill.
Aber extreme Kühlung ist für Gamer sowieso sinnlos geworden bei CPUs. Die Grafikkarten sind nun mal der Flaschenhals.


----------



## Diweex (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

280€... Soviel hat einer der PC's gekostet, den ich letztens zusammengeschraubt hab


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

@lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com

bin auch der meinung das man sich für 280€ gleich eine solide WaKü zulegen sollte!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



Emilie schrieb:


> So ein Hype mal wieder für ein Produkt was die Welt schlichtweg nicht braucht. Aber Hauptsache man berichtet jede Woche darübe, egal wie sinnfrei oder realitätsfremd der Kram ist. Das grenzt dann eher an Werbung als an Berichterstattung.



Ich glaube, bei dem Preis wird noch so viel Werbung nichts bringen 

Ich hätte jedenfalls nicht ganz so nen großen Reinfall erwartet - vielleicht 150€ und 1,5kg, aber 280€ sind schon mal echt ne Ansage. 
In einem Punkt hat man Wasserkühlungen damit schon mal geschlagen


----------



## seasonic (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

also ich dachte mir am anfang eine gute idee, aber als ich den preis gelesen haben 280 Euro , wer kauft schon so ein ding für so viel geld, da bekommt man ja ne gute wasserkühlung für dis geld.


----------



## T-MAXX (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Oh ha, 1. zu teuer, 2. können bei Unfälle mit dem Kühler bestimmt Gesundheitsschäden entstehen, wenn man mit dem flüssigen Metall (vermute Hg) in Berührung kommt.


----------



## Shibi (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

280€...
Da kauf ich mir lieber eine Wasserkühlung mit der man bessere Temps erreichen kann.

mfg, shibi


----------



## Eldorado (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Wenn jemand 1000 € für eine CPU ausgibt, dann machen die 280 €auch nichts mehr aus! Aber für das Geld hole ich mir lieber ein CPU und ein Mainboard!


----------



## Fintsch86 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Also ich hab noch nie mehr als 40€ für einen Kühler ausgegeben. Die Sockel wechseln viel zu schnell um das Ding rentabel lange einsetzen zu können.


----------



## majorguns (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Also ich finde das teil ganz interesant allerding 280€ sind viel zu teuer maximal 80€ wären ok ausserdem wird die kühlleistung denke ich nich so viel besser sein als bei 40-60€ kühlern da kann man sich für das gesparte geld lieber ne bessere cpu8 kaufen anstatt ne schlechtere cpu hoch zu takten


----------



## Lee (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Schnellere CPU´s werden nicht weniger heiß als übertaktete...


----------



## johnnyGT (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

für den preis is ja klar das wan die1366 besfestigung für lau bekommt!!!!


----------



## Shibi (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



> Wenn jemand 1000 € für eine CPU ausgibt, dann machen die 280 €auch nichts mehr aus! Aber für das Geld hole ich mir lieber ein CPU und ein Mainboard!



Naja, dann würde ich mir für die 280€ immernoch eine WaKü kaufen, damit erreicht man auf alle fälle bessere Temps als mit dem Kühler.


mfg, Shibi


----------



## guna7 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



Fintsch86 schrieb:


> Die Sockel wechseln viel zu schnell um das Ding rentabel lange einsetzen zu können.


Beruhige dich doch, ist doch eine Befestigung für den Sockel 1366 kostenlos dabei!  Was willste denn noch?


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Bei dem Preis und den vielen Zweifeln wird dieses Produkt zu einem Ladenhüter werden!!!


----------



## DanielX (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Jo ich denke mal wenn er wirklich an ne Wakü ran kommt wären ca. 150-160€ angebracht.

Aber bei dem Preis muss ich zustimmen, das wird nen Ladenhüter.

MfG DanielX


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Das Ding ist Technologieträger, was ganz neues, was in limitierten Stückzahlen auf den Markt gebracht wird. Bewährt er sich, dann wird Danamics sicherlich mehr davon herstellen, was im Endeffekt zu einem niedrigeren Preis führen wird.

Ich glaub aber irgendwie kaum, dass der Kühler ein Knaller wird.


----------



## DanielX (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen das wenn er gut umgesetzt wurde er an eine normale Wakü rankommt.

Und klar ist es ein Technologie träger, was ich auch gut finde, nur muss sich das Ding hal leider auch verkaufen.

Aber wenn er wirklich an ne Wakü ran kommt hat man zwei riesen Vorteile keine Wartung und keine Transportprobleme.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Also ehrlich, für 280€ bekomm ich ne sehr gute Wasserkühlung mit allem was dazu gehört. Sicher ist das Teil ne Innovation, aber es muss sich erst mal beweisen. Und selbst wenn es besser kühlt als jede Wasserkühlung ist dieser Preis einfach nur total überhöht. Die 5 oder 10 Grad die das Teil besser kühlt als eine Wasserkühlung wird kaum jemanden überzeugen, 280€ zu zahlen.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug "Verrückte", welche sich diesen Kühler kaufen werden. Ob es dann für den Massenmarkt reicht, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Uziflator (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Jop!
Den werden bestimmt die Leute kaufen die viel Leistung wollen aber Angst vor einer WaKü haben.Abnehmer findet der bestimmt.


----------



## kyuss1975 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

könnte die elektromagnetisch betriebene pumpe nicht den computer stören?
.


----------



## Shibi (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Ich denke nicht, so stark dürfte das Feld nicht sein.
Allerdigns solltest du deine Festplatten nicht auf dem CPU Kühler legen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## kyuss1975 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



Shibi schrieb:


> Allerdigns solltest du deine Festplatten nicht auf dem CPU Kühler legen.


 

wirklich nicht? sieht aber so chick aus!


----------



## LordRevan1991 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> könnte die elektromagnetisch betriebene pumpe nicht den computer stören?
> .


Die Pumpe wird bestimmt abgedichtet sein, sonst wär's wirklich ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Vielleicht kann der Henner es auf austretende elektromagnetische Kräfte prüfen.

Die Idee ist auf jeden Fall interessant, mal schauen, ob sie auch was bringt. In 1-2 Jahren könnte das Ding günstig genug sein, damit ihn sich der Durchschnittsübertakter leisten kann. Denn selbst wenn die Leistung des Kühlers nicht viel besser oder gar etwas schlechter ist als die einer Wakü: der Risikofaktor "Wasser im PC" fällt hier weg.


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Erstmal abwarten was denn die Messwerte sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken. Das Ding ist Technologieträger, was ganz neues, was in limitierten Stückzahlen auf den Markt gebracht wird. Bewährt er sich, dann wird Danamics sicherlich mehr davon herstellen, was im Endeffekt zu einem niedrigeren Preis führen wird.



Bastleransätze in Richtung Flüssigmetall sind bislang immer an den Preisen für flüssige Metalllegierungen gescheitert - denke mal, dass wird auch hier ein großes Problem sein.
Aber an Metallpreisen ändert auch Großserie nicht viel.




DanielX schrieb:


> Also ich könnte mir vorstellen das wenn er gut umgesetzt wurde er an eine normale Wakü rankommt.



Eine 280€ Wasserkühlung nur für die CPU würde irgendwo zwischen High-End Triple und Mora liegen, wahlweise bis knapp über Raumtemperatur oder passiv kühlen.
Sehe ich keine Chance, dass man mit der geringen Oberfläche das gleiche bieten kann.



> Aber wenn er wirklich an ne Wakü ran kommt hat man zwei riesen Vorteile keine Wartung und keine Transportprobleme.



Noch ist das Gewicht nicht bekannt, der Transport könnte imho fast problematischer als bei einer Wakü sein.


----------



## Shibi (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



> der Risikofaktor "Wasser im PC" fällt hier weg.



Wenn du ordentlich arbeitest gibt es kein Risiko. Die Verschlüsse öffnen sich nicht von alleine, und von alleine läuft eine richtig installierte Wasserkühlung auch nicht aus.



> Noch ist das Gewicht nicht bekannt, der Transport könnte imho fast problematischer als bei einer Wakü sein.



Der wird nicht so schwer sein. Ich vermute er wird unter 1KG bleiben und damit wiegt er nichtmal halbsoviel wie ein True Copper.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DanielX (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

@ruyven_macaran

Ich meinte ja auch eine normale Wasserkühlung für um die 180€.

Das er an etwsa für 280€ nicht ran kommt ist mir auch klar.

MfG DanielX


----------



## derpuster (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Kennt jemand noch ein anderes Flüssigmetall als Quecksilber?
Wenn nicht, würde ich den jemandem empfehlen, den ich hasse
Der hat die kohle dafür. der safts... der.

im ernst, würde mich echt interresieren was da fürn gift drinne ist, und wie man diesen kühler entsorgen muss, wenn es mal soweit ist.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



derpuster schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch ein anderes Flüssigmetall als Quecksilber?



Als Element gibt es nur Quecksilber, jedoch sicherlich noch eine ganze Menge Legierungen.


----------



## seasonic (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

haha ich kenn noch eins Cäsium...aber wenn se dis mit luft oder wasser reagieren lassen wollen, dann würd ich rennen


----------



## lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Als Element gibt es nur Quecksilber, jedoch sicherlich noch eine ganze Menge Legierungen.




Manchmal lohnt sich ein Blick auf die Herstellerhomepage. 

http://www.coollaboratory.com/press/sicherheitsdatenblatt_eu.pdf

Dort steht nämlich im *Sicherheitsdatenblatt* sämtliche Rellevante Daten. 

Hauptbestandtteil ist allerdings _Gallium. _Welches dem ganzen auch sein Aussehen und seine fluide Charakteristik gibt.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



seasonic schrieb:


> haha ich kenn noch eins Cäsium...aber wenn se dis mit luft oder wasser reagieren lassen wollen, dann würd ich rennen



Cäsium ist mit Sicherheit nicht flüssig.



lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com schrieb:


> Manchmal lohnt sich ein Blick auf die Herstellerhomepage.
> 
> http://www.coollaboratory.com/press/sicherheitsdatenblatt_eu.pdf
> 
> ...



Mag sein, aber dennoch ist Quecksilber das einzige *Element *im PSE was als Metall flüssig ist.

Es gibt als *Element* was flüssig ist noch Brom, aber das ist kein Metall.

Wir reden hier natürlich von Raumtemperaturen.

Alles klar?


----------



## Shibi (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



> Es gibt als Element was flüssig ist noch Brom, aber das ist kein Metall.



Ja, Elemente die flüssig sind gibt es nicht viele. Aber wenn man verschiedene Elemente miteinander reagieren Lässt erhält man oft etwas flüssiges. Man denke nur an Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff. Zusammen erhält man flüssiges Wasser.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ja, Elemente die flüssig sind gibt es nicht viele. Aber wenn man verschiedene Elemente miteinander reagieren Lässt erhält man oft etwas flüssiges. Man denke nur an Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff. Zusammen erhält man flüssiges Wasser.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Das ist ja wohl klar und steh außer Frage, es ging ja auch um Elemente, welche im PSE stehen und da bei Raumtemperatur flüssig sind. Da gibt es als Nichtmetall nur Brom (Ordnungszahl 35, 7. Hauptgruppe, Schmelztemp. -7°C) und als Metall Quecksilber (Ordungszahl 80, 2. Nebengruppe, Schmelztemp. -39°C).


----------



## CCJosh (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

völlig unnnötig ich nehm immer boxed Kühler


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



CCJosh schrieb:


> völlig unnnötig ich nehm immer boxed Kühler



Das ist immer relativ. Sind dir Lautstärke und OC-Potenzial egal, wirst du mit nem Boxed auf jeden Fall glücklich, weil billig und unkompliziert. Spielen aber die zwei genannten Faktoren eine Rolle, kommst du an alternativen Lösungen nicht vorbei.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

Für 280€ würde ich mir ne Wasserkühlung holen und nicht so ein übertriebnes Teil.


----------



## lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Cäsium ist mit Sicherheit nicht flüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ...ist ja schon gut. Trotzdme ist die WLP kein Metall als Reinstoff sondern einfach eine Legierung. Aber das ist jetzt glaub ich Fachsimpelei oder?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*



lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com schrieb:


> LOL ...ist ja schon gut. Trotzdme ist die WLP kein Metall als Reinstoff sondern einfach eine Legierung. Aber das ist jetzt glaub ich Fachsimpelei oder?



Wenn du das Zeug in den "Heatpipes" vom LM10 meinst, dann mit 100%iger Sicherheit. Denn nach der ROHS Norm muss alles zu 100% quecksilberfrei sein.


----------



## sinthor4s (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Neues zum Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler von Danamics*

OMFG 280€... weil man ja sonst keine sorgen kennt
da hol ich mir lieber nen tollen thermalright und
die cpu bleibt auch noch kühl genug
und das selbst bei overclocking(ok nich extrem aber alltags-overclocken geht locker)
und den rest des geldes? natürlich ne andere cpu


----------

